# WinTV PVR: Internen MPEG Encoder nutzen



## invd (25. April 2004)

Hallo!

Hat es schonmal jemand geschafft, den internen MPEG Encoder der WinTV PVR (nicht PVR-250 oder PVR-350) zum Aufnehmen von TV zu benutzen? Mit ner PVR-250/350 gehts ja mit dem ivtv-Treiber und (z.B.) mit den "videorecorder"-scripten, aber sobald eine Karte mit dem bttv-Treiber läuft verlangen die nach "normalen" Codecs (divx4/5, xvid).

Habt ihr Ideen?


Danke schonmal!


----------

